# Clam  Stuffed  Mushrooms



## luckytrim (Mar 2, 2007)

CLAM  STUFFED  MUSHROOMS
 1 lb.  large button mushrooms, cleaned and stems
   removed
1 can chopped clams
3/4 c. Pepperidge Farms stuffing cubes
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 tbsp. parsley
3 slices American cheese, cut into
   sm. pieces
1/2 tsp. oregano
1/4 c. oil
3 tbsp. Parmesan cheese
 Mix all ingredients.  Fill caps.  Bake at 350 degrees for 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds delicious, Lucky. Have you tried it with any other cheese?


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 2, 2007)

yes, Constance,

i've used a sharper cheese (vermont cheddar, i think) and it was still good, but the clams tend to get buried under the flavor of a sharper cheese-  oh, i remember i did it with muenster (sp?) once; i liked it- she didn't!


----------

